# Can rats eat biscuits?



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..........


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> My aunt bought over a huge bag of biscuits cos she didn't like them. Neither do we, their freaking awful. My Dad has told me to give them to the rats to use up, I said they might make them ill, but he replied that rats will eat anything. Can I give them?


how long is that piece of string there!?!?!??! 
it would depend on what Type of biccy your talking about...


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..............


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

i Think they are a type of butter biscuit?
i know butter isn't exactly good for ratties, but a little of a biccy now and then shouldnt do any harm- just not as a staple diet! 

*and now waits for someone to come along and likely correct me*


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

vermin can eat anything..................


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

bordie said:


> vermin can eat anything..................


Ooh does that mean you can then?


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

bordie said:


> vermin can eat anything..................


thanks, cuz thats helpful 
you realize this is still a Pet forum, right? :sosp: you never got taught its not nice to call peoples pets vermin?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

blade100 said:


> Ooh does that mean you can then?


Topping comeback :thumbup1:

To the OP, I personally wouldn't, maybe as a very occasional treat, if the packet's unopened why not donate them to a local charity holding a raffle?


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I like the petit beurre biscuits send them my way!!
Rats technically *can* eat them, but it doesn't mean they should and I wouldn't advise giving all of those biscuits to the rats, even over a few weeks. They could have a couple.
You could use them for something else- cheesecake base, rocky road, tiffin.....


ETA: After having a look through bordie's posts (s)he just seems to wind everyone up everywhere. I wouldn't take it too personally. Just a person who has nothing better to do with their life.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Maltey said:


> I like the petit beurre biscuits send them my way!!
> Rats technically *can* eat them, but it doesn't mean they should and I wouldn't advise giving all of those biscuits to the rats, even over a few weeks. They could have a couple.
> You could use them for something else- cheesecake base, rocky road, tiffin.....
> 
> ETA: After having a look through bordie's posts (s)he just seems to wind everyone up everywhere. I wouldn't take it too personally. Just a person who has nothing better to do with their life.


Bordie's a wind up merchant. He'll be sitting there laughing while you lot are getting wound up.....won't you bordie? 

My rats love a biscuit now and then, as much as they enjoy half a chocolate eclair, a slice of cake....a treat now and then doesn't hurt.


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

Pringle loves a choc biscuit every now and then, hes lucky if he gets half once a month though, mean mummy


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

Maltey said:


> I like the petit beurre biscuits send them my way!!.


I like those biscuits too, they are a bit like a square rich tea biscuit, nice with a hot drink.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

....................


----------

